

Mark Steyn: The slow death of free speech - diamonis
http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/04/18/mark-steyn-the-slow-death-of-free-speech/

======
stormqloud
Awesome writer.

Nothing truer then the 911 handicapped columns he was writing back in the day.

He's the kind of writer that makes Democrats rethink free speech.

